# 1 of a few fish here that will make a 500 gal



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

As he continue's to grow.......Just a quick update...

View attachment 187051


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

nice man


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ismheg said:


> nice man


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

AK what is the size of that thing and is that your 500 because he does make it look small. Kind of looks like a red in a 20 gal. LMAO


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> AK what is the size of that thing and is that your 500 because he does make it look small. Kind of looks like a red in a 20 gal. LMAO


Last time when I moved him

22 inch long
about 1.5 foot tall
right around 3 to 3.5 inch thick (use to be well over 4 inch before he didn't eat for over 3 months)-Yep thats my 500 gal









It's big man.......


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

thats huge


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that pacu looks so chilled out haha
he is a huge f*cker. at what size do they max out at?
yours looks really healthy and happy. you sure have done a good job on him AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

db04ph said:


> that pacu looks so chilled out haha
> he is a huge f*cker. at what size do they max out at?
> yours looks really healthy and happy. you sure have done a good job on him AK


Very relaxed......

It's as healthy as one could be I would assume-I have never seen one as nice as mine.......I try to give it the best care possible.....

TL-Does a Pacu really ever stop growing.......Not too sure-There are mixed reviews out there about this-
I have seen them at the 36 inch mark...Needless to say,it will out grow this tank eventually....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

wow, that is a huge piranha!!!!!!









very nice ak, i never get tired of seeing that bad boy


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> wow, that is a huge piranha!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing that can match it is of course the legend Big Frank...........


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How about a shot head on?
Does he have big teeth at all? I would imagine so at that size.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Not a problem.....

View attachment 187053


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I've always loved that fish


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

That fish looks damn good!
Big boy for sure


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Bubba be huge Skirmish!!
That monster is crazy!! Nice pics too!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Very nice ak that's one huge pacu


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

You know, personally, I never cared for pacus. 
But when there this big, after this much time invested in one, I bet hes like a actual pet to you.
Hes a great looking fish. Good picture also


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What a monster, and I love his tank. Can I have it :laugh:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciate the kind words guys....



Feefa said:


> What a monster, and I love his tank. Can I have it :laugh:


Sure-

But moving it is up to you.......


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Still amazing...Do you have future plans to upgrade him to a bigger tank haha...Or is he going to find himself in a nice zoo exhibit. Thats beast looks incredibly healthy.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> Still amazing...Do you have future plans to upgrade him to a bigger tank haha...Or is he going to find himself in a nice zoo exhibit. Thats beast looks incredibly healthy.


Appreciated.

No telling what the future will hold for this guy.....This is and will be home for awhile-I do know that....A pond may be in it's future.Or maybe a 12 foot tank-I got room to work...need to find the right people to build it is all...

There is no zoo in aslaka that has fish exhibit...the only aquarium we have is over a 3 hour drive...and they will only house alaskan natives..nothing else.

So chances are very slim this guy will see any other owner other than me....

I take great pride in have the nicest Pacu around.........I do what many can't.......


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

that damn fish gets bigger and bigger everytime i see it....nice work sir


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciate the kind words....

I look forward to posting some more....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> As he continue's to grow.......Just a quick update...
> 
> View attachment 187051


you mean to tell me you havent eaten that SOB yet.....refering to a conversation from 07.

/needs to get out of the lounge more


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> As he continue's to grow.......Just a quick update...
> 
> View attachment 187051


you mean to tell me you havent eaten that SOB yet.....refering to a conversation from 07.

/needs to get out of the lounge more
[/quote]

Nah-things worked out and was able to save the setup......He continues....

/Agree you need to get out more as well...Maybe start with that 5D and an update of the best mac on board....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> As he continue's to grow.......Just a quick update...
> 
> View attachment 187051


you mean to tell me you havent eaten that SOB yet.....refering to a conversation from 07.

/needs to get out of the lounge more
[/quote]

Nah-things worked out and was able to save the setup......He continues....

/Agree you need to get out more as well...Maybe start with that 5D and an update of the best mac on board....








[/quote]

once 4th quarter and year end physical is over I'll have more time.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Look forward to it then man.......


----------

